# best spray on wheel sealant?



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Currently been using wheel armoral spray...works reasonably well...but at 8 quid per can its not the cheapest as its a small can.

ive tried the tub ones where you apply like a wax but i think theyre a pain to apply and buff off so id like a spray on for speed.

any good recomendations out there?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

This is pretty good

http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/c...r-cleaning/wheel-cleaner/?549992120&0&cc5_111

Use discount code WEEKEND30


----------



## robinh112 (Sep 2, 2014)

Demetri said:


> This is pretty good
> 
> http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/c...r-cleaning/wheel-cleaner/?549992120&0&cc5_111
> 
> Use discount code WEEKEND30


How's the durability on this?


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

race glaze nano wheel seal, spray on leave a few mins and buff. 1h later do another layer and 2 layers will give you 6 months easily


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> race glaze nano wheel seal, spray on leave a few mins and buff. 1h later do another layer and 2 layers will give you 6 months easily


nice 1 il go for that see what its like 

they claim 3+ months...if thats true that would be amazing.


----------



## paulb1976 (Nov 2, 2012)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> race glaze nano wheel seal, spray on leave a few mins and buff. 1h later do another layer and 2 layers will give you 6 months easily


+1:thumb: as usual prep is everything, seems to add a fair amount of gloss ad well.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

mr.t said:


> nice 1 il go for that see what its like
> 
> they claim 3+ months...if thats true that would be amazing.


yes mate i get 6 months from 2 layers  make sure to use something like bilt hamber auto wheel to clean them first


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

robinh112 said:


> How's the durability on this?


Not that great from what I've read. I checked out some reviews on Amazon and one reviewer commented on the durability that it's around 5 washes.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Gixxer6 said:


> Not that great from what I've read. I checked out some reviews on Amazon and one reviewer commented on the durability that it's around 5 washes.


he obviously didnt apply it correctly then, i get 6 months from 2 layers easily... the cleaner the wheels are first the better it will bond and last longer


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> he obviously didnt apply it correctly then, i get 6 months from 2 layers easily... the cleaner the wheels are first the better it will bond and last longer


Think he is talking about the sonax wheel sealant overkill.


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Gixxer6 said:


> Not that great from what I've read. I checked out some reviews on Amazon and one reviewer commented on the durability that it's around 5 washes.


Think about the sonax (from memory) is it needs quite a long cure time, a few hours IIRC. I'd bet not many give it enough time.

Currently using Car Chem wheel armour which I had lying around, having always been a fl1000p kinda person. Anyone tried sonax extreme protect and shine hybrid on wheels out of interest?


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Brian1612 said:


> Think he is talking about the sonax wheel sealant overkill.


yeh, bugger, just realised, thanx man


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

I use Sonax BSD on the wheels every 2nd clean, so about twice a month and they jet wash 90% clean everytime.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Ive been using Autosmart Tango. I just spray it on a wet wheel, leave it and then hose off. You'll notice that the water just sheets off. Give it 2 coats and voila.

Granted, its not marketed as a wheel sealant and its not durable at all. However, I usually wash my car once monthly and only cover about 800 miles in that time and its never had caked on brake dust.


----------



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

Overkill recommended the raceglaze to me and I couldn't be happier with the results

Give it a few coats as he says, and maybe clay the wheels beforehand for maximum effect


----------



## shrek101 (Mar 2, 2012)

I used Sonax Xtreme Wheel Rim Coating Nano Pro around 4 months ago and it still working fine. I do get brake dust but it easily comes off. I used there wheel cleaner before but tad expensive although again only needed to use it once in 4 months


----------



## daimler_jag (Nov 20, 2016)

poor boys or collimate


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

U'd have real bother spraying on either of those


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

shrek101 said:


> I used Sonax Xtreme Wheel Rim Coating Nano Pro around 4 months ago and it still working fine. I do get brake dust but it easily comes off. I used there wheel cleaner before but tad expensive although again only needed to use it once in 4 months


I can vouch for this stuff too. I applied this to my car as part of a new car detail. Applied 6 weeks ago, 2 coats and it's working extremely well. I decon'd the wheels with fallout remover, dried and wiped with IPA then applied. Leave for a few hours to cure fully and it's brilliant.


----------



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

Just ordered some armour all shield for wheels. See how it goes!


----------

